# Making my own lip balm



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

You ever add honey to your lip balms? I’ve tried twice and although it seems mixed in while sitting in the water bath it immediately separates out and settles to the bottom as soon as I start pouring it the mixture into the tubes. 
Any idea how to keep it mixed within the rest of the meter ingredients?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

You have heard the expression "oil and water don't mix"? Beeswax is oil based and honey is water based. Consider experimenting with an emulsifier like lecithin to keep things mixed.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lecithin


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks it was a good video (and funny). Well done.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Excellent vid Paul. I plan on giving the women in my life kits to make lip balm this xmas. I hope you don't mind if I include a link to your youtube. J


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

"Normally I use a pipette", oops. So how orangey was it? Love the video and the commentary. Another winter project.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

I tried mixing honey and wax once and had the same problem.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

Fivej said:


> Excellent vid Paul. I plan on giving the women in my life kits to make lip balm this xmas. I hope you don't mind if I include a link to your youtube. J



Please do!


----------



## Stephanie30 (Feb 3, 2021)

Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## Matthew Burns (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you for sharing! Good video


----------

